# Scolopendra hardwickei questions



## Jones0911 (May 19, 2014)

I was watching this show called  WORLDS DEADLIEST on NATGEOWILD and became very fascinated with the Scolopendra hardwickei*(Newport, 1844)*"Indian Giant Tiger Centipede".

Can someone  give me a care sheet for these? 

Can they live communal with other centipede species or just it's own?

Are they cannibals?

What kind of substrate do I need to use?

Are there any species that get really  long? 

Any species with fast acting victim?

Can I go house these in a tub or will they bite through plastic/rubber?

Do they molt like tarantulas or snakes?

Does anyone on this website sell them or know an online centipede dealer in the USA?

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## Nanotrev (May 20, 2014)

I wouldn't say they're the pede with the highest venom toxicity and I very much doubt one could kill a human. No centipede has that title yet.

If you want a cool centipede, and you're willing to pay the amount of money that S. hardwickei run for I'd get a Scolopendra galapogoensis. They're rumored to get as large as S. gigantea (10in-14in) and run for around $100-$300. I've not found anything on their bite as of yet but they do enjoy a fair bit of humidity. I'd say at least 70% humidity with moist (not wet) coco-fiber. Basically, keep them as you would a large terrestrial scorpion or tarantula. However, give it more space as centipedes do tend to be quite active at times depending on the individual. I've had S. dehaahi come out every night or once a month. For a species as large as S. galapogoensis I'd invest in a Zilla terrarium with a sliding screen top. They latch when closed, and a 29gal tall should keep a large centipede like S. galapogoensis from reaching the top.

Feed your centipede a roach once a week or so. Prey the size of two of their segments will do. They'll also take raw meats, though insects will be your least expensive route.

It isn't recommended that you keep more than one centipede per enclosure over the long-term. I kept a male and a female Vietnamese centipede together for nearly two years before I woke up one morning and found only the bottom portion of the male's body and legs remaining. As for molting, they do molt and the tropical species are generally the easiest to keep.

HOWEVER!
If this is your first centipede (which it sounds like it is) I would stick with Scolopendra polymorpha (which is semi-arid) or Ethmostigmus trignopodus. The latter is more expensive but much more calm and in my opinion easier to keep. Temperatures for most tropical centipedes (and arid species) will vary but most people will keep them at room temperature.


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 21, 2014)

Scolopendra hardwickei is still pretty expensive IF you can find one. it sounds like your first so I would suggest you get an S. polymorpha. that way if you mess up your not killing a rare and expensive pede.


----------



## laurenkane (May 23, 2014)

Scolopendra subspinipes is also a good, inexpensive choice. They are large like the tiger pede and have the same housing needs. Hardwickei are expensive if you can find one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gel (May 23, 2014)

I second Nanotrev's Ethmostigmus trignopodus suggestion. 

My Ethmostigmus trignopodus is my longest standing centipede. They are a great size, beautiful colouration, hardy and not as fast moving as something like S. subspinipes in my experience. 





Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-23-2014 at 04:00 PM ----------

Just wanted to add; I DO NOT recommended S. subspinipes/dehaani as your first centipede even if they are easily attainable and inexpensive. Do not confuse their price and availability as being a beginner species.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 24, 2014)

S dehaani is a HORRIBLE first choice. OBTs are inexpensive. Does that make them ideal beginners? No. S dehaani are decent once you've mastered care, but they are very skittish and not as chill as a poly or a E trig. H marginatas are GREAT as well.


----------

